# Monsoon RS400 problem...



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive had my rs400 for about 5 months now and never had a problem until now. Instead of misting it is spraying like a jet stream coming out of the middle of the nozzle. I have only used distilled water in it so idk what the problem is... should I soak the nozzles in hot water or something?


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Is the head loose? It could be a symptom.


----------



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

im not sure, is it easy to check for or would i risk damaging it by disassembling it


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

docdubz said:


> im not sure, is it easy to check for or would i risk damaging it by disassembling it



Very easy to check if the head is tight and no disassembling is required...reach inside your tank, grasp the very tip of the misting nozzle, and tighten it (twist clockwise if looking in the hole where the water comes out).


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Also before I threw my monsoon out the window I had problems like yours and mine was clogged and didn't allow the nozzle to mist so I would take the tip of the nozzle off and turn it around sticking it back into the whole assembly and turning the system on so it would clear the nozzle head. Just something to try if the other ideas don't work.


----------



## Jerryo (Sep 27, 2011)

Dip it in vinegar over night it may have some build up even if you have used distilled water. You just never know.. Or like Randommind said take it apart. Maybe blow through the nozzles from the reverse side.


----------



## RigorMortis (Nov 19, 2012)

Very easy to take apart, a bud of mine gave me one saying it didn't work. I opened it up and the line was just pinched


----------



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

welp, now not only are the nozzles messed up (now all the nozzles are shooting a high pressure stream)... now the timer doesnt work and is pretty much operating at random.


Are these problems common? Because.. honestly ive never regretted a purchase so much.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

docdubz said:


> welp, now not only are the nozzles messed up (now all the nozzles are shooting a high pressure stream)... now the timer doesnt work and is pretty much operating at random.
> 
> 
> Are these problems common? Because.. honestly ive never regretted a purchase so much.


All these are problems I have heard of and delt with....not sure if that makes them common but timer issues as well as spray issues were defiantly reasons mine is in the garbage. I do know they supposedly came out with a revision but I have not heard that it was much success. I think it is easier to take it as a loss then it is to deal with the frustrations of trying to fix it. Soon you will deal with the hose cracking and leaking leading to pressure issues. Not trying to frustrate you more I am just giving you a warning to keep in mind. You could always just use your own timer and keep the system going that way so when it turns on it will spray and then have it turn off right away.


----------

